# error code 10



## withoutinkc (May 28, 2006)

I am having an issue with my webcam. It gives me this error code 10 device cannot start, but no solution. Will someone please help me with this


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

can you post make and model of the webcam?


----------



## withoutinkc (May 28, 2006)

*webcam id*

It is a micro innovations IC50C


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

code 10
drivers not installed


----------



## withoutinkc (May 28, 2006)

*Usb device*

When I try to udate driver it tells me a suitable driver is already installed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you might want to bookmark this for future reference
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123
uninstall the device from the device manager
disconnect the camera
reboot into safe mode
install your drivers
reboot
turn the computer off 
attach the camera
restart the computer


----------



## withoutinkc (May 28, 2006)

*usb camera*

I purchased a new camera and it installed fine. My problem is when I go to use it, it gives me this, error during capture error code= 00000000 or error 8007001f cannot start graph. Can you please help me with this. It is driving me crazy, when I pull up my cam all I get is a black screen


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what model is the new camera


----------

